# August TOTM Voting Thread



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, we have some incredible tanks here! Vote for the best, and good luck to everyone!

Tank 1












Tank 2












Tank 3












Tank 4












Tank 5












Tank 6











Tank 7











Tank 8











Again, great shots, and good luck to everyone who submitted a picture!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow there's some great ones in here! Thanks for getting it up Funlad! And just to give you crap, it's in the correct month this time!  lol


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

wow i actually forgot to send one. i guess i took the pictures, sent in potm and thought i sent in both, funlad, is my totm with my potm message?


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Tank six gets my vote. It's awesome!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Tank 8 gets my vote


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

OhYesItsMe said:


> wow i actually forgot to send one. i guess i took the pictures, sent in potm and thought i sent in both, funlad, is my totm with my potm message?


Nope, it wasn't for some reason. Weird!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There we go; I also fixed the picture sizes; I don't know what was wrong the first time, but It's good now.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Three cheers for funlad on finally getting this competition up! Idk why I keep entering when my tanks look so cruddy lol.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

:lol: I was 30 hours late!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Better late than never! Thanks for doing it!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

When are the votes closed in totm and potm?


----------



## lamborghini (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for getting it up Funlad! And just to give you crap, it's in the correct month this time! lol 
Wow there's some great ones in here!


----------

